# Pics of my other babies-PIC INTENSE



## LadyV (May 18, 2011)

*MY BABIES!*


















*GONE but NEVER forgotten!*
Some of my darlings...they have all passed away at an old age. Roxie, our Pit had cancer a few months ago, she was 12...Rowdy Dog passed thru the night in bed with me at 13 a couple years ago. Baby Vahar, our shepherd had severe arthritis and could no longer stand, he was 12
MY ABSOLUTE HEART OF HEARTS....UNAUCTSI--I MISS HER EVERY DAY


----------



## african cake queen (May 18, 2011)

hello, vey cute! wish i could have alot of pets . i live in a bungalow.no room ! good pictures.


----------



## dmarcus (May 18, 2011)

Great photo's you do love animal's...Not that I can blame you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## terryo (May 18, 2011)

What great pictures. I love pictures they help to give us wonderful memories.


----------

